# CYCLING and TYPE2



## gbs42 (Jul 10, 2022)

Does any one have a view on the optimal format for diabetes control - steady endurance or HIT rides?


----------



## helli (Jul 10, 2022)

There is no one format that suits all.
Diabetes is different for all of us. Most of us find exercise helps our diabetes management but you may find an immediate rise in levels with some types of exercise.
Typically, long sustained exercise will lower levels at the time whereas short intensive exercise can raise levels at the time. Over the next 24 to 48 hours both methods will see a lowering of levels through higher insulin sensitivity.

Edited to add: the best type of exercise is the one you enjoy and will maintain. And that may be a variety.


----------



## gbs42 (Jul 11, 2022)

Thanks for the analysis which shows the complexity of the glucose management issue.


----------

